
The New Age of Astrology - pmcpinto
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/01/the-new-age-of-astrology/550034/?single_page=true
======
DrScump

      You likely know your sun sign... It’s based on where the sun was on your birthday.
    

No, it isn't, for the vast majority of dates in the calendar.

